# White meat only - anyone else have this problem?



## Claire (Feb 27, 2010)

I am now roasting a whole, beautiful chicken, stuffed with aromatics, surrounded with vegetables.  Here is the problem.

Normally I would have invited a few guests to enjoy what will be a beautiful repast.  BUT, her in lies a problem.  

I don't dare invite people for an entire roast chicken, because I wind up, often, with three or four people (this is a big oven roaster) who won't eat anything but the chicken breast!  And they are usually people who take the beautiful, golden, crispy skin I slaved to get just right and toss it to the side with the bones. 

Ouch!  Might as well buy frozen, boneless, skinless chicken breasts, throw them in a skillet for 15 min, and they'll be happier!

I was so delighted a couple years ago when I made Thanksgiving dinner for six of us, and three people wanted the dark meat!  It isn't going to kill  you if you eat it once or twice a year!  When it is a turkey, it is no big deal.  But it used to be a normal sized chicken could feed six.  Now I don't think I could feed 4 with it.  And the flavor (and aroma, sniff, sniff I'm in heaven right now) is nowhere near the same.  So it is just me and hubby, and soups and stews after.


----------



## chefkathleen (Feb 27, 2010)

I must be confused. So you're upset that no one wants to eat the dark meat? Or that you're not the one getting the white meat? As hostess I'm sure you would give your guests their preference.
If you 8 way a chicken, two people get a half a breast a piece. Two get a thigh a piece and two a leg a piece. That is, if they all eat as you want them too. That leaves 2 wings to be divided between the other guests. I would guess the leg people because chicken legs aren't very big. Plus wings are considered white meat. 
 And when they toss away the skin just think how much longer they can be there to be your friend since they're trying to eat healthy. If it bothers you that you worked so hard on it, take a picture of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2010)

I run into it all the time.  I just cook something different.  I've even had my sister tell me she won't even try duck because it's all dark meat!   

I always reach for the thigh first.


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2010)

Claire, I run into it sometimes too. I just take the whole breast off the bird (which means all the skin is then MINE!) and slice it thinly, then do the same with the thighs and leave the wings and drumsticks as the only bits with bone in. If you slice it like that then often people won't be quite so piggy about taking all breast meat. I will admit though the chickens I do are usually 10-12lbs. And yes, they ARE chickens, just farm raised.


----------



## chefkathleen (Feb 27, 2010)

> I do are usually 10-12lbs. And yes, they ARE chickens, just farm raised.


 
The Arnold of chickens it sounds like. See what farm living can do fer ya?


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL. I'm sure they run around in the yard saying BUCK BUCK BUCK in a very deep voice too.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 27, 2010)

Alix said:


> I just take the whole breast off the bird (which means all the skin is then MINE!) and slice it thinly, then do the same with the thighs and leave the wings and drumsticks as the only bits with bone in.


 
That's also what I do.  Carve it and then lay it out on a platter with the veg.  If you have a few people you can divide it onto 2 platter and have one for each half of the table.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2010)

With my gang I just  buy several extra pieces of breast and drumsticks, these I dip in egg and panko give a light browning to and then add to the pan with the whole chicken..The kids like the extra pieces and the big kids inhale the whole chicken..
kadesma


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 27, 2010)

I suppose I could wangle an invite to dinner because I really only eat the dark meat if I have a choice.  

And unless the skin is done in a way I don't like it doesn't get tossed aside.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I suppose I could wangle an invite to dinner because I really only eat the dark meat if I have a choice.
> 
> And unless the skin is done in a way I don't like it doesn't get tossed aside.


Wanna eat here? Any time... We always have plenty
kades


----------



## Claire (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I do sometimes buy an "oven roaster" which is large enough to take the breast off  and slice.  And Mom taught me the trick:  The skin never tastes good leftover, so save it as the cook's reward and eat it yourself while it is still crisp (yes, I, too, do not like flabby skin).  I personally do not have a preference white vs dark meat (and LOVE duck.  Haven't done one in years because I do not have a stove fan, so only will cook a whole duck outside)(do you know how smoky your kitchen gets when the fat starts to sizzle?).  But a regular sized chicken?  I can only have one guest at a time unless I _know_ the guest eats dark meat!  And, yes, I have bought boneless, skinless, frozen breasts (I usually have some in the freezer) and thrown a couple in halfway through the cooking.  So I've actually managed to make a chicken with a few breasts.  The smart guests grab the meat off the whole chicken roasted on its bones under the skin!  But when mentioning particular products, you have to realize some of us have more limited choices.  Mine are Piggly-Wiggly and Wal-Mart.  I suppose, given the number of farms around here, I might be able to poach one!


----------



## gabagoo (Feb 28, 2010)

I think it is ingrained into our brains from a young age to like so called white meat.  I too thought for many years that I onlhy liked the white meat.
Then a chain of rottiserie restuarants here came about and I would order the 1/4 chicken dinner with a leg and realized.... This tastes better than white meat....it has flavour and it's juicy.

I still like the breast but a leg is nice too!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2010)

Claire, I wasn't suggesting that you need to change the kind of chicken you buy, I hope I didn't give that impression. I was just trying to clarify that the ones I use are likely quite different from the ones you get and my solution might not be a fit for you.


----------



## philso (Feb 28, 2010)

here's what i do from time-to-time.  place stuffing in a buttered casserole.  layer cuts of chicken on top. bake.

positive points - everyone gets what they want; by cutting along the bone of the thigh & opening out the upper part of the leg, the leg cooks in the same time as the breast,, so you get a juicier breast; all juices go into stuffing; no messy left-overs/ carcass.

negative points - not as nice looking, presentation-wise; no pan juices for gravy; sometimes exposed edges of cuts not covered all the way by skin, but these can be covered by a strip of bacon, celery, etc.


----------



## chefkathleen (Feb 28, 2010)

Alix said:


> LOL. I'm sure they run around in the yard saying BUCK BUCK BUCK in a very deep voice too.


 
With an Austrian accent.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2010)

chefkathleen said:


> With an Austrian accent.



LMAO!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer dark meat on turkeys but I will eat dark and white on chickens.


----------



## JamesS (Mar 2, 2010)

Everyone in my household prefers white meat. I've taken just to buying frozen breasts of chicken or turkey.  No sense in having someone feel left out. 

I do buy leg/thigh quarters for making stock though.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2010)

Sigh, if all those "white only" people knew all the chicky flavor was in the delectable dark meat I wouldn't get any.  I also carve a roast chicken for company, just like a turkey.  No sense in those "white only" people being piggy about a big hunk of breast.  If there's not enough for them, there are always lots of side dishes.  Nobody ever leaves here hungry. 
 Besides, try to remember that your guests are there to spend time with you, and you with them, the food is a an extra labor of love.  To me, that's the real secret of sharing a home cooked meal.


----------



## thymetobake (May 5, 2010)

Can you fit two pans in your oven?  Why not roast two chickens?  You can  freeze whatever is left to make stock, soups, chicken salad, chicken tacos, enchiladas or, my favorite, chicken with cornbread dressing.  I personally don't like dark meat very much, but the left over dark meat, layered into the dressing I find to be divine!  If you do two at a time you get more bang for your buck when it comes to the cost of heating up your oven.  I think about that sort of thing a lot because our oven is so large.  I would rather have two small ones!!


----------



## spork (May 6, 2010)

My favorite is dark thigh.  For its flavor, for its crispy-on-the-outside and juicy-fat-on-the-inside skin, for its "oyster," and for the surgical ritual it takes to consume one.  Others have their own favorite cut for equally good reasons.  Fortunately most people in my dinner guest list, I think, don't have chicken parts that they hate and will not eat.  The skin issue polls about 50/50, so it doesn't bother me if removed and discarded.

Where did the neck go?  Does anyone know a farmer that breeds 3-headed chickens?


----------



## babetoo (May 6, 2010)

i like dark mean on turkey and on chicken. have only served two guests a roasted chicken. they can have all the breast they want. i tried to buy a turkey breast to do for sandwiches  but to much sodium. so ordered two turkey thighs. will bake one at a time for me. i can't eat a whole roasted anything by my self.


----------



## ChefJune (May 7, 2010)

chefkathleen said:


> I must be confused. So you're upset that no one wants to eat the dark meat? Or that you're not the one getting the white meat? As hostess I'm sure you would give your guests their preference.
> If you 8 way a chicken, two people get a half a breast a piece. Two get a thigh a piece and two a leg a piece. That is, if they all eat as you want them too. That leaves 2 wings to be divided between the other guests. I would guess the leg people because chicken legs aren't very big. Plus wings are considered white meat.
> And when they toss away the skin just think how much longer they can be there to be your friend since they're trying to eat healthy. If it bothers you that you worked so hard on it, take a picture of it.


 
Kathleen, if you "8-way" a chicken as you described, your friends who get stuck with a wing as their piece are surely getting shortchanged!  Halving the breast results in two pieces so large most adults cannot finish them, and the meat gets tossed with the trash.  Try carving out the wishbone first, then halving the breast (leaving the wing attached) and dividing each half so there's about the same amount of meat on each piece.  This gives you FIVE generous pieces of white meat instead of four unevenly sized ones...  Just a thought.


----------



## licia (May 7, 2010)

I don't eat the dark meat or the skin. If it is just my immediate family I know what they like and just make sure there is enough of each. Dh likes the dark and the skin, but doesn't eat the skin because of cholesterol, so I remove it after roasting or broiling and before frying.


----------



## buckytom (May 7, 2010)

Alix said:


> LOL. I'm sure they run around in the yard saying BUCK BUCK BUCK in a very deep voice too.


 

did someone call?


i guess 12 pound chickens cross the road because gold's gym is on the other side.


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2010)

Sadly I just got the news my "chicken lady" has passed away. Her daughter is going to take over, but needs some time (obviously) to get things together. That might mean REALLY big chickens by the time they get slaughtered.


----------



## buckytom (May 7, 2010)

can chickens get the eye of the tiger?


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2010)

I can see them doing the Philly steps now...


----------

